
A Cute Internet Star Flirts. All He Wants Is Your Password - jaynos
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/21/arts/music/hacked-by-jack-johnson.html
======
cannonpr
So now that we have a pattern lending legitimacy, I guess it would be pretty
convenient for the next person that hacks a celebs account to get a lot more
milage out of his hack.. Didn't he just put an extra incentive out there for
everyone to attempt to hack celebrities even more as an 'amplification' method
?

------
aaron695
Absolutely love it.

Adults telling kids about not sharing passwords and how the world will fall in
if they do.

So what do they do, share passwords.

Adults have been so propagandized about not sharing them it's actually a
good/funny act of defiance.

~~~
moron4hire
Are you... are you trying to suggest that there is nothing wrong with sharing
passwords with strangers?

~~~
FlorianOver
Well there was this guy from my hometown who shared his facebook password to
strangers on parties. You never knew what would appear on his facebook account
after weekends.

~~~
swiley
You could argue that's smart as long as you don't use Facebook to log in to
anything else. He can say whatever he wants and now one can be sure it's him.

------
RockBrentwood
It sounds hip and rebellious; but imagine some day in the future when some
hot-sounding very real looking person pulls the same when there actually is no
actual human on the other end. Though still nascent I can already do a little
bit of that myself with people who move
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnATwZgmI2I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnATwZgmI2I)
\-- a whole new ironic twist to "Reality" :)) and voices that were hijacked
like the Terminator did in the movies
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Akuwibl-0BM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Akuwibl-0BM)
HAL and SAL -- both me) or
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lBrtdCpXw0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lBrtdCpXw0)
\-- both the pictures and voices of the guy and that sexy Lydia girl are me)
or
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wqk17F2kghc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wqk17F2kghc)
\-- same deal with the voices) or
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EEzPb9YAeo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EEzPb9YAeo)
\-- keep your panties on girls that's not Tom Jones nor any male human at
all). There are others who can undoubtedly go much further than that with much
more sophisticated results. But even with what you see here you already have
the baseline for bona fide Artificial Reality. So when that Tom Jones clone or
souped up hot Lydia chick comes around asking you to give up your password be
careful ... for it might be me or someone more advanced than me in disguise.
(And by the way, thanks for the idea. :))

------
dwyer
It's all fun and games until somebody with less noble intentions hacks his
account to access all those passwords. I'm sure somebody's working on it.

------
moron4hire
Wow. Next time a friend gives me their key to get into their house, I really
hope they don't call it breaking and entering.

------
newman8r
he should ask them to install aggressive adware - the ultimate fan experience

~~~
T0T0R0
I dunno, ransomware's probably more flirty in situations like these.

    
    
      hey baby, you stole my heart. give it
      back or i'll never decrypt your system. 
    
      <3 <3 <3 <3

------
inafewwords
"but most of all, samy is my hero

~~~
panic
Wasn't that a JS injection and not anything to do with passwords?

------
wckronholm
Kids these days.

~~~
xiphias
Haven't changed from old ages...when they had just posters to watch all day
long

------
yourad_io
Find his personal cell number, add it as a 2FA and then send him your
password.

------
woliveirajr
Oh boy... Will those people, at least, change their passwords after that?

~~~
wckronholm
Why would they? What if he comes back to post another video?

